# Polydesmid Millipedes (Flat Millipedes)



## Chironex (Nov 5, 2004)

Please post your Pictures!


----------



## thedreadedone (Nov 6, 2004)

crunchie has some great pics of a large-ish species we both bought at the AES show - i think its on one of the threads in this forum


----------



## MacCleod (Nov 6, 2004)

I used to keep these ones:

























They all died, one by one, after 6 months or so.


----------



## Wade (Nov 6, 2004)

Here's a couple pics of a local one, about 2" long.

Wade


----------



## Chironex (Nov 6, 2004)

Any theories as to why they died MacCleod? Did they breed at all in that 6 months?

I love both your millipedes, flats are my favorite type! Any more pictures out there peoples?

Brent


----------



## fantasticp (Nov 6, 2004)

I have 10 of these. Who has had luck with baby flat millis?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Wade,
Do you have any of those Apheloria for trade at the moment?


----------



## Chironex (Nov 7, 2004)

what are the scientific names or common names of some flats

edit: Just thought to ask, is it wise to change food daily? I put a piece of mushroom in and my pedes went crazy for it, but the next day they wern't interested.. there was a little/mina mold from being a touch to wet,  it took 4 days to appear when i've seen it grow over night so it cant of been to wet.

Is it because mushrooms go off quickly or was it to wet in there? I will put a fresh peice in. But by all means tell me what you think.

Dont forget to post your flat millies pictures!


Brent


----------



## Crunchie (Nov 8, 2004)

wwwhhheeeee flaties! My FAVE!
















flatie porn!


----------



## Chironex (Nov 9, 2004)

are flat millies harder to keep crunchie? i mean some people say they die within 6mths.


----------



## Crunchie (Nov 9, 2004)

Chironex said:
			
		

> are flat millies harder to keep crunchie? i mean some people say they die within 6mths.


Well mine seem fine though I've not had them for 6 months. I've seen them mating a fair bit so can only assume they are happy  :?


----------



## thedreadedone (Nov 9, 2004)

i have a few types of flat millipede (sorry no pics) and one individual has survived 2 years so far
its a black pede, with yellow stripes along the edges. i think its tanzanian


----------



## Wade (Nov 9, 2004)

MantidAssassins said:
			
		

> Hi Wade,
> Do you have any of those Apheloria for trade at the moment?


Nope, that pic was from a couple years ago and I only had the one and I haven't been able to do much collecting this year. The seem to be more common in more old-growth type forrests and I have to go a little farther to get them.

My impression of these millipedes is that they are almost entirely detritovores and need wet, rotting, and moldy, leaf litter, rotten wood, etc. They may nimmble on veggies, but I suspect they get more nutrition from the fungi.

Wade


----------

